# How's Utah's varmit&coyote situation?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering what your opinion is on the coyote and varmit (skunk, fox, raccoon,etc.) situation in Utah? Do you see a lot of them? Is it fairly under control, way out of control? I feel around my area it is a out of control but beginning to become more controlled.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The varmint I go after is far over controlled. Just ask the golfers in Cedar City. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> The varmint I go after is far over controlled. Just ask the golfers in Cedar City. :roll:


I don't feel sorry for them at all.....with the green fees we pay to golf that place, they could pay them rodents to move !! I feel sorry for the rancher's and farmers in that area.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":249zd1mg]The varmint I go after is far over controlled. Just ask the golfers in Cedar City. :roll:


I don't feel sorry for them at all.....with the green fees we pay to golf that place, they could pay them rodents to move !! I feel sorry for the rancher's and farmers in that area.[/quote:249zd1mg]

Is Golf a Sport ? I thought it was an excuse to drink beer. 8) :lol:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

To classify the coyote with the skunk and raccoon dont work. Skunk and raccoon are out of control. The coyote situation is not as bad as them.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

SWEEET!!_!Another_ 1i poll!

I voted - depends on the locale.... I'm a complicated SOB...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What do you mean out of control? Like with coyotes do you mean are there to many and need to get some type of action to bring them under control, or not alot of them and they need to regulate the hunting to bring them back? For coyote I would say there are probably less in Utah then in the surounding states. but plentiful in alot of diffenrent areas in utah. The others I have seen alot of striped skunks this year and quite a few foxes.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

In my opinion, the rabbit population influences the coyote population. When the rabbits overpopulate and die off, the coyote population dies down. Predation on deer does increase but coyote numbers are still reduced.


----------



## YoteBusta (Oct 5, 2009)

well i dont know about you guys but i think any coyote,fox,or bobcat with in 1 or 2 hours drive of salt lake has hear a call and been shot at!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

they need to practice aiming


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I posted out of control

I personally believe the coyote population is out of control compared to the hay day mule deer days of the past.

The pelts were worth something back then so more peopled trapped them. they also were able to poison them. Now days you see them everywhere and calling them isn't the best way to hunt them any more. they are pretty call shy.

the skunk/**** population has exploded. i remember reading the story where the red fern grows when I was a kid and thinking it would be cool to have ***** here. boy was i wrong. 

foxes are also exploding

bears are out of control and so are cougars


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> To classify the coyote with the skunk and raccoon dont work. Skunk and raccoon are out of control. The coyote situation is not as bad as them.


+1


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well hell, SW, lets just kill every living animal in the state of utah (including livestock) and allow only deer and elk to live.... Maybe a bounty on cattle and sheep? :roll:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Flyguy
:lol: don't roll your eyes at me. I can tell by your photo in your avatar you didn't understand what I was saying.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

lol, by my avatar huh? Interesting. I can tell by your words that you do not have a clue in hell what you are talking about.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

o why don't you just go catch a *fat delicious bass *with your fly.lol
one of my favorite shows


----------

